# When do you become experienced?



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I am not... :wild:

I know this is going to be a complete opinion thread, but when do you feel someone qualifies as an experienced GSD owner?


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

I think there are varying degrees of experience. For example I grew up around GSDs, got one when I was 20 or so and he lived a long full life with me before passing on in 2009, and now have two more a young adult female and a puppy. Now that does not make me "experienced", but I'm also not a new first time owner either. Since I have lived with the breed most of my life, and have seen and raised GSDs in each stage of their life.  I know what to expect from them and whether I can live with one and how to meet their needs. 

But compared to some of the truly experienced folks on here I am but a novice. Especially when it comes to breeding, or pedigrees, or Schutzhund of similar topics.

So, one mans "experienced" is another man's "novice"


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I believe that experience comes with time.
But I also believe that everyone shares "experiences".....and one never stops learning.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I try to keep to myself in most posts because while I have grown up basically with Shepherds, I feel like I just don't ever know enough and am always scared that my advice will be wrong/bad and might cause trouble. But I love to talk, live alone, and post my experiences whenever I get a chance


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I am a complete novice. This is my first GSD and first dog (got her as a pup). I think I did pretty well in raising such an energetic dog but again, I'm a complete novice so it could've been better.

In my eyes, an experienced GSD owner would be someone who seen every circumstance that a GSD could possibly go through such as: birth, breeding, training, death, etc... I will never breed so I won't know that aspect of the GSD.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

IMHO fanciers are always learning about dogs/GSDs, health, training, behavior, competition, etc., so I'm not sure if it's really possible to answer your question. And even if someone is extremely knowledgeable in some of these areas, I don't know of many people who could be called experienced in all of them.


:dancingtree:*Wishing you a very Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Experience is a matter of degree, there's no magic moment where someone goes from "novice" to "experienced". I have been working professionally with dogs for over 20 years and have owned GSDs for most of that time. However, I am not a breeder and I don't know much about bloodlines. I haven't titled in SchH, PSA, Agility, or tracking. So compared to many people in this forum, I am not very experienced, but I believe I have more experience than the average dog owner, just from having worked with so many dogs for so long. 

However, experience is a neverending quest and I feel like I learn more everyday--the more I learn, it seems, the less I know! That is what is really important, IMO, to keep my mind eager and open so I can continue to learn. I feel like I learn every day; in fact, I *expect* to learn every day, so I am constantly thinking about what I need to do, and constantly listening. Listening both to more experienced people, and to dogs.

Once you think you know everything, you're dead!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

robinhuerta said:


> I believe that experience comes with time.
> But I also believe that everyone shares "experiences".....and one never stops learning.


I agree.
I had a GSD in the early 80's-til he passed at 11 in '93. We didn't do much as far as formal training and Stomper was our companion, went wherever we did, boating, camping etc.
He was an awesome dog, fitting into whatever we were doing/got along with the other neighborhood dogs, and people(we lived at a lake so every dog was basically loose, never really contained).

Along came Onyx with her temperamental issues, allergies, etc...that is when I started learning about behavior and health. I think when we have an 'easy' dog, we aren't challenged to learn so just go with the flow. It took a dog with issues to make me want to do more, I became passionate about it! I'm still a novice, for sure!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

robinhuerta said:


> I believe that experience comes with time.
> But I also believe that everyone shares "experiences".....*and one never stops learning.*


Bingo 

One aspect of rescue/fostering that I love is that I learn so many breed traits, individual dog traits and tons about dog illnesses. 
I learn about which things can be treated at home vs. which need vet attention, which antibiotics are best for this illnesses or that disease.

I do feel I've learned, over the past (almost) 12yrs., about the GSD breed and it's overall traits, but each dog is an individual within that breed. 

I'd never call myself an expert (even in another 12yrs) but I have learned a lot and can share my experiences, of which everyone here has some, and can share.

I'd never have been able to know (for instance) our last dog had SIBO without message boards, or it would have taken me a lot longer. As it was, I saved his life on a weekend after reading up on it and it's treatment, and the vet missed the dx.

Now I know more, and can help others in that area. I'm thankful for the collective experiences here and other GSD boards


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Hmm, that's a good question, because it seems like it's a continual learning experience, and the circumstances differ. All three of the GSD I have had were COMPLETELY different. My first one was fearless, driven, loyal, very active and very even/predictable in temperment. My second has more of a laid back "pal to everyone" personality. My latest is wild, driven and is on the anxious side (how much of that is adjustment yet I still don't know). All 3 have been hard-headed. So I've had German Shepherds since the early 1980s. Am I experienced? I can only say I'm experienced in relation to the dogs I've grown to know individually. I'm actually struggling a bit dealing with this third one.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

We are all experts in our own minds.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree.
> I had a GSD in the early 80's-til he passed at 11 in '93. We didn't do much as far as formal training and Stomper was our companion, went wherever we did, boating, camping etc.
> He was an awesome dog, fitting into whatever we were doing/got along with the other neighborhood dogs, and people(we lived at a lake so every dog was basically loose, never really contained).
> 
> Along came Onyx with her temperamental issues, allergies, etc...that is when I started learning about behavior and health. I think when we have an 'easy' dog, we aren't challenged to learn so just go with the flow. It took a dog with issues to make me want to do more, I became passionate about it! I'm still a novice, for sure!


We took both Bear and Buddy camping, boating, etc. In fact, Buddy used to leap from the boat and catch floating sticks. Bear tended to be protective, but only in relation to the house/territory, and overall was indifferent to anyone outside of our immediate family. 

I may learn some things from you. My new girl, Rey, barked and growled at my friends last night when they came into the house (she was on a leash with me) and is afraid of things that she is unfamiliar with. She kept looking at me for reassurance and I said "okay," but she was really suspicious and would let a little gruff out every so often. I've never had a GSD that was afraid of things and I'm not quite sure what to make of it.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> I believe that experience comes with time.


And this is the problem. I know people who have been in the sport for 20+ years and still don't know anything. 

Most people have 1 years worth of experience 20 times (or however long they have been involved) . 

For me, it means nothing when somebody says that they have "x" number of years experience. Experience is only as good as what one has learned and accomplished in that time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> My new girl, Rey, barked and growled at my friends last night when they came into the house (she was on a leash with me) and is afraid of things that she is unfamiliar with. She kept looking at me for reassurance and I said "okay," but she was really suspicious and would let a little gruff out every so often. I've never had a GSD that was afraid of things and I'm not quite sure what to make of it.


Kentucky lover, read/search the aggression threads here, there are quite a few regarding Rey's reactions. Don't say "Okay" when she is reacting, because you are justifying her behavior. 

I agree with you Art...I train with a person who I PAY to help me. She is still learning/evolving in her ways(she does competitive field retrieving and obedience, now delving into the way ScH people build drive and train)...it is a never ending 'school' to train dogs. But what she knows is worthy of me giving her $ for her time spent with me, and as she keeps learning then she will help others. I give her tips/ advice as well because our training style differs. She is open minded and see's that the way we train will benefit her with her type of trialing.

If someone is so set in their ways that they aren't open minded, then that is the person that I would not want to train under or with.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Zahnburg said:


> And this is the problem. I know people who have been in the sport for 20+ years and still don't know anything.
> 
> Most people have 1 years worth of experience 20 times (or however long they have been involved) .
> 
> For me, it means nothing when somebody says that they have "x" number of years experience. Experience is only as good as what one has learned and accomplished in that time.


Like my favorite of sayings.... "Just b/c I brushed my teeth twice a day for X-number of years doesn't make me a dentist..."


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Like my favorite of sayings.... "Just b/c I brushed my teeth twice a day for X-number of years doesn't make me a dentist..."


 
Yet the sad fact is that many suppose that it does.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Kentucky lover, read/search the aggression threads here, there are quite a few regarding Rey's reactions. Don't say "Okay" when she is reacting, because you are justifying her behavior.


Will do that. Thanks. If this dog sees anything she is unfamiliar with, the hair bristles and she barks in fear. I've never seen anything like it. She looks up at me for reassurance. And just about EVERYTHING is new to her. 

I've always "it's okay" or "okay" to my dogs as a kind of stand-down/ stop/relax, not a comfort word or praise. 

I'll look up those articles. I've also talked with a trainer I really like, a hands-on kind of guy who has worked with a lot of mals, GSD and shelter dogs. I think that is what Rey is going to need. I described her behavior and he immediately said, "kenneled too much." Bingo.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The book Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt has exercises you can do to give the reactive dog and handler tools to deal with situations. If you can find a class based on the book, that would be great!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> The book Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt has exercises you can do to give the reactive dog and handler tools to deal with situations. If you can find a class based on the book, that would be great!


Thanks. There goes my new Amazon.com gift certificate . . .


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Zahnburg said:


> And this is the problem. I know people who have been in the sport for 20+ years and still don't know anything.
> 
> Most people have 1 years worth of experience 20 times (or however long they have been involved) .
> 
> For me, it means nothing when somebody says that they have "x" number of years experience. Experience is only as good as what one has learned and accomplished in that time.


This is true for all types of experience. It depends on the person's ability to learn from an experience and grow. We see this in the work environment where people have x years of experience and they know no more than they did x - 1 years ago.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am experienced with my particular dogs, because I live , work, learn from them. Each one has made me more experienced and taught me how much I have to learn.

I agree that experience takes time, but also the willingness and humility to learn from our mistakes, persistence and passion to keep trying to learn more, and flexibility to change our ingrained ideas.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I am only experienced with Molly!! Any other dog with a different temperament,drive, attitude..... I would need to learn how to deal with them


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I haven't read all the posts - but qualified for what?
Experienced GSD owner is someone that has had a GSD. 

Just like an experienced electrician is someone who has had a job as an electrician - 2 months or 20 years - still an experienced person.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

middleofnowhere said:


> I haven't read all the posts - but qualified for what?
> Experienced GSD owner is someone that has had a GSD.
> 
> Just like an experienced electrician is someone who has had a job as an electrician - 2 months or 20 years - still an experienced person.


 
2 months is not experience! electrical apprenticeship are 5years and a trades exam must be passed before being a electrician.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Experience does not necessarily equate with expertise, and note that the OP did not ask about expertise, simply experience. I've had GSDs for 25 years, which I believe makes me an "experienced GSD owner". But I am NOT an expert, and I am still definitely learning! 

Every dog I've had has taught me a lot, but there's still always more to learn. While there are some things I think I know a fair amount about, there are other things I know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I have lived w/ a GSD for 12 years now ,two GSDs for 8 years but Im experienced w/ Daisy and Lucky. While some stuff transfers to other dogs ,some doesnt. When these two have gone(in a really long time I hope) I'll need lots of help cause while I know what not to do I dont know what to do w/ training and exposure. So I'm semi experienced. I am a Daisy expert and a Lucky specialist.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think once you've trained, socialized and had
the dog for a few years you're experienced.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm probably reading too much into it, but this is complicated.

You can become "experienced" by dealing with a particular issue and overcoming, or at least improving it. But, just because that method worked for one dog, doesn't mean it'll work for another. If you've worked that "issue" with more than one dog, and learn to moderate the approach according to what you see in the dog, you gain even more experience. 

When you're open to other opinions and methods, you gain insight.

I see experience and insight as two different things. Experience comes when you've "been there, done that." Insight comes from education, reading, researching, learning.

Ideally, you first get the insight and then deal with it and turn it into true, bonified experience. That's a powerful combo IMVHO.

Just my .02.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

When a person has dealt with most/all of the more common GSD behaviors that are often considered 'problems'.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Zisso said:


> I try to keep to myself in most posts because while I have grown up basically with Shepherds, I feel like I just don't ever know enough and am always scared that my advice will be wrong/bad and might cause trouble. But I love to talk, live alone, and post my experiences whenever I get a chance


Same here, and now i have my second personal GSD.I consider myself more experienced than a novice, but definitely not an expert on GSDs. I love coming here and learning something new about my heart breed everyday. Maybe in 20 years i'll consider myself experienced.


----------

